# Cortland Fly Reels



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

tryin to get some information from anyone that might have it? have the chance for one new $90. is this a good deal and good reel.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

JERIMY I wish i knew a thing about cortland to help you out but i dont. okuma sierra., g loomis venture 5 -6-7. ross and a few others are good reels and not to pricey. the okuma is a good reel, i was surprized ,it was my first reel and it worked fine on fish to 8 lbs. i never caught anything bigger on it but i think it could handle it. echoduckjr. bought my old one and just posted pics of that durado he caught on it. you can get 1 at ebay 25.00, ebay you 1 and get a little better 1 first. its like anything else involved with fishing you are gunna upgrade sooner or later. once you fly fish 1 time you will be hooked forever, it may not be your only means of catching but it will always be there. randall


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

i do like the okuma sierra. i recommend it for startin..


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I use a Cortland reel w/ my 3 wt. Loomis GL4. Since it's a 3 wt. reel, I have only used it on small streams and tailwaters for rainbows, cuts and browns. I bought it 8 years ago and it has never given me a problem one. Cortland has been around forever. I think the company started in England if not mistaken. They don't make top-end products, but they are very well built and reliable. The price is usually pretty good on 'em as well. I don't think you will go wrong on your purchase.


----------



## roninrus1 (May 27, 2004)

I used an 8 wt series for a while in saltwater. Worked fine for the price. Not an Abel or Ross but sure does not cost anywhere near their range either. If you are just starting and don't want to invest a bunch then by all means get a Cortland.


----------



## captlee (Feb 1, 2006)

jhj,

I have a #40 and a #60 Cortland Embassy reels. They are machined bar stock
reels made in the USA. I purchased these reels thru the cortland website store
for $100 each. They are excellant reels. I do not however use them in saltwater.
I also have a #5 Teton reel made in USA bar stock reel and it is also a nice reel
for the $$$. I think I paid about $120 in Creede, Colorado at the Ramblin House
Fly Shop. I have a couple of STH machined bar stock reels I use for saltwater
and a #3STH cassete reel and a Okume I reel for saltwater. For the cost they all
have held up well for the amount of use they get. I do clean them up after each trip.

Capt Lee


----------



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

guys thank you for your help. it looks like the cortland might not be the one for the new altwater set up! guess i better go look at the Okuma or something in the same money range. Jeremy


----------

